# Salon 2014 in Seattle



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow! Coolest of cool. If anyone has the opportunity to view this, I would encourage you to go.


http://www.salonseattle2014.com/



Deadline for entry April 1 for all you decorative painters out there. It would be awesome to be chosen.


----------

